# Como sincronizar dos motores DC 36V Reed



## ramonbarbera (Mar 2, 2007)

Estoy intentando sincronizar dos motores DC 36V los cuales para indicar su posición usan sensores Reed que producen un pulso, creo que de 12V, que lo envian al control individual que llevan esos motores para que el control los vaya contabilizando y sepa cuando llega a su destino y lo pare. Mi problema está en que tengo que sincronizar la velocidad de salida de dos motores, no pudiendo varian entre ellos mas de 5 o 6 pulsos en todo su trayecto, por tanto necesito algún circuito que compare el número de pulsos que se van produciendo en cada motor y que vaya parando el mas avanzado hasta que el otro motor lo alcance. ¿Conoceis algo que me pudiera servir o podriais orientarme de que hacer? Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## Aristides (Mar 2, 2007)

Creo que  va a ser necesario, que un microcontrolador se encargue de la tarea.


----------



## ramonbarbera (Mar 3, 2007)

¿Sabes donde puedo encontrar información para realizar lo que me propones?. Ten en cuenta que mi única experiencia en micros es cuando programaba mis PIC16F84A o atmel AT90S8515 y para ello ya me daban la rutina a grabar hecha en alguna página de internet, creo que aun tengo el grabador por ahi en algun cajon . Me parece que estoy algo verde para realizar algo asi...


----------



## Aristides (Mar 3, 2007)

Fijate en el libro (PDF) "Control Industrial":

http://www.todomicrostamp.com/doc_manuales.php


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 3, 2007)

Para empezar lo mejor es no utilizar interruptores tipo ret, es una mala solucion, lentos, ruidosos, mecanicamente poco fiables.

Puedes utilizar metodos opticos o sensores de hall

Si tienes por ahi algun ventilador de PC roto o ruidoso podras encontrar en su interior un sensor de hall, antes de desoldarlo anota los patillajes.
El sensor de hall es un sensor magnetico que puede llegar facilmente hasta los 20khz y es completamente difital, no hay revotes..


Lara los opticos necesitas optoacopladores de ranura, son de tipo barrera.


Finalmente la mejor forma de contar pasos sonlos motores paso a paso.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Mar 4, 2007)

creo no es tan sencillo como lo plantean mis queridos compañeros.

en mi humilde punto de vista, yo creo que si realmente el proceso requiere que no se aleje 6 vueltas o mas de giro el uno del otro, entonces tiene que existir un sistema de control automatico que sense los dos motores en tiempo real y el vaya haciendo control PWM  en cada uno de ellos. pues imagino tambien que estos llevan inercaia por el peso que van a transportar .

toca observar varias variables en este problema que se ve simple pero que para mi no es asi de simple.

como se amarra el uno del otro ?? usan correas o algo asi entre ellos ?? o son independientes entre si ??? cuanto peso o para que se usaran ??? amplificadoranos por favor ese problema. y lo mas importante: realmente el sistema tiene que ser asi y no se puede modificar por un solo motor ??? o variacion mecanica ???


----------

